# WFT Alubraid



## esox82 (19. Juli 2007)

Hi Boardies!

Kennt jemand von euch diese Rolle: http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...nfo.php?manufacturers_id=90&products_id=31790 und kann mir was dazu sagen?
Ich bin dabei, mir eine neue Kombi zusammen zu stellen.
Als Rute kommt die Quantum Crypton Magic Zander Stick in frage. Link
Als Schnur eine SpiderWire 0,17mm in gelb. Link

Zielfisch wird der Zander in der Mosel sein,also mit Gufis im Fliessgewässer.
Anfangs wollte ich mir zu o.g. eine SPRO Red Arc 10300 nehmen, aber dann fand ich diese Rolle.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

mfg Andy


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Das ist eigentlich eine Blue Arc 9000er Serie, Silber eben, der Innenaufbau all dieser Zauber-Clones ist in der Regel gleich. 
Wichtig ist auf die Einzelstückstreuung zu achten, sprich: ausprobieren und evtl. zurückgeben ist gut.


----------



## esox82 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

danke AngelDet!
dann bleibe ich doch lieber bei der red arc,da ich bei problemen damit hier alles finden kann.

mfg Andy


----------



## Margaux (11. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich eine Blue Arc 9000er Serie, Silber eben, der Innenaufbau all dieser Zauber-Clones ist in der Regel gleich.



@Det
Wie ist es zu erklären, daß bspw. die Blue Arc 910 280g wiegen soll, während die Alubraid 20 (gleiche Schnurfassung) laut Hersteller nur 180g schwer ist?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Det
> Wie ist es zu erklären, daß bspw. die Blue Arc 910 280g wiegen soll, während die Alubraid 20 (gleiche Schnurfassung) laut Hersteller nur 180g schwer ist?


Die Gewichtsunterschiede liegen im wesentlichen an der Kurbel, die schwanken zwischen 20 und 50g, rein die Kurbel. Die Klappkurbeln von Zauber und Applause sind übrigens die schwersten, der Grund wieso ich mich letztlich gegen sie entschieden habe.
Demzufolge auch die Rollengesamtgewichte. Die Bodies sind bei den unterschiedlichen Herstellertypen gleich schwer, selbst die WS und SG-Excenter-Typen sind ziemlich gleich. Ausnahme: Ryobi Excia und baugleiche, die sind vom Body her um ca.20g leichter, dafür sind die Spulen weit schwerer. Müßte für genauer nochmal nachschauen.
Eine Excia 3000 mit einer Ecusima-Plastikspule ist sowas von "Exist'able" leicht 
Grundsätzlich scheinen die Angaben aber auch nur auf 5-10g genau zu sein, da kommt beim genauen nachwiegen mit einer 1g-genauen Waage immer was anderes raus. :g

Andere Interpretation: Bei der leichteren haben sie noch mehr Fett eingespart? |kopfkrat 
:q


----------



## Margaux (12. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Stimmt AngelDet, erst die 1g-genauen Haushaltswaagen bringen die Wahrheiten auf den Tisch. Aber 100g Gewichtsunterschied bei einer so kleinen Rolle kann doch nicht durch Kurbel und Fett  alleine zu erklären sein ...???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Ne, die 180g können nicht stimmen, hatte nicht genau an die Typen gedacht. 
Am Wahrscheinlichsten einfach ein Tippfehler beim Katalog. 
Daiwa z.B. kann ja nicht mal Exceler und Exceller auf 2 nebeneinander liegenden Seiten auseinanderhalten. :q


----------



## Margaux (13. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ne, die 180g können nicht stimmen, hatte nicht genau an die Typen gedacht.
> Am Wahrscheinlichsten einfach ein Tippfehler beim Katalog.


 
Die 180g. stehen bei Schirmer und Gerlinger so 'drin! Ich vermute allerdings, daß die Herstellerangaben - gelinde gesagt - vielleicht nicht ganz so genau sind...#d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Volker, die schreiben doch ab, ohne Sinn und Verstand. 
Da wird aus einem kleinen Stückchen Stahl gleich ein Edelstahlgetriebe, ein Ritzel aus Messing ist ein Messinggetriebe, ein kleines bischen Aluminium wird zu einem Hardbody oder Alu-Body, Hybrid-Alu-Body klingt ja auch ganz gut, die Lager sind alle rostfrei (was es absolut nicht geben tut) usw. usw.
Die Gewichtsangaben -- eine kleinere Rolle wiegt ja allgemein mehr als die größere, aber da finden sich Wunderbeutel. |uhoh:
Ich tippe auf die falsche Herstellerinfo im Werbeblatt, die Arcs wiegen alle zwischen 275 und 320g.

Wir hatten doch schon mal Leuts im Board, die sich die gekauft haben!? Was sagen die denn zu den WFTs? #h |wavey:


Zu dem Anliegen einer solchen Rolle, dem allgegenwärtigen Wunsch nach einer stabilen:

Im Moment gibt es bei den großen Japaner-Labels nur wenige Voll-Alu Rollen, also gesamter Body (nicht nur das Fußteil) und Rotor aus Metall, was notwendig ist für hohe Zugstabilität.
1. Ryobi und Co: Applause und Zauber und Excia, alle Spro R/B/Arcs, WFT-Alubraid, und viele weitere "Clones"
2. Shimano: Stella und Aspire  (die MGS-Modelle zähl ich nicht)
3. Daiwa: Certate und Infinity (Daiwa hat nur noch bei den "Top-Modellen" Metallrotoren, Quelle: Katalog 2007, eigene Begutachtung)

Dann bei den Nachrückern:
4. Balzer: Metallica, Matrix Blue und Full Metal Jacket

.... (wer will kann ja noch mehr dazu einbringen, die Quantum Fraktion z.B. )


----------



## Margaux (13. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf die falsche Herstellerinfo im Werbeblatt, die Arcs wiegen alle zwischen 275 und 320g. Wir hatten doch schon mal Leuts im Board, die sich die gekauft haben!? Was sagen die denn zu den WFTs? #h |wavey:


 
Ich glaube auch an einen "Irrtum" des Herstellers. 
Genau, Leute, die die Rolle schon haben, bitte mal nachwiegen und das Gewicht hier reinstellen #6.  
Ich gehe demnächst nur noch mit Haushaltswaage zum Rollenkauf :g.



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment gibt es bei den großen Japaner-Labels nur wenige Voll-Alu Rollen, also gesamter Body (nicht nur das Fußteil) und Rotor aus Metall, was notwendig ist für hohe Zugstabilität.
> 1. Ryobi und Co: Applause...


 
Detlef, was macht denn die schöne blaue Applause, die so wunderbar zu Mad's Blanks paßt :k


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*



Margaux schrieb:


> Detlef, was macht denn die schöne blaue Applause, die so wunderbar zu Mad's Blanks paßt :k


Ich hoffe, ich komme bald dazu, ausbaldowert ist eigentlich alles. 

Für's Dicke-Fischen H/XH habe ich gerade nach Birgers Infos die 21er Powerline gelb (18,5kg) zum Test bestellt, hoffe die paßt mit 150m auf die 4000er Rollen. Die 16er gelb paßt auf jeden Fall.
Die Rollen sollen in (mad-blau) an die passenden Ruten 75 und 150.


----------



## esox82 (13. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

hi,ich hab mir die rolle für meine 2,1m skeletor zugelegt,gewogen hab ich sie noch nicht,werde es aber noch tun,180gr hat sie jedenfalls nicht,ich tippe eher uf +/-260gr
mfg Andy


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Und biste mit zufrieden? hast Du andere Arcs, zum Vergleich? Schon mal aufgemacht und nachgeschaut?


----------



## Barschler (13. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Die Alubraid hat definitiv keine 180 gr. ;konnte Sie in der Hand nehmen. Sie ist in etwa so schwer wie die RedArc;  leider keine Waage zur Hand gehabt  

Grüße


----------



## esox82 (13. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

ich finde die alubraid super.jedoch konnte ich sie noch nicht ausgiebig testen,kommt aber noch
nein,ne red arc habe ich nicht zum vergleich.so eine wird erst bestellt,aber eine 3000er zum jiggen.
ich werde die rolle aber mal nachwiegen und hier posten
die WFT habe ich in der 20er version zum leichten spinnen und obwohl sie ja für geflochtene gut sein soll,finde ich sie aber auch zum mono spinnen super!
die bremse gibt sofort schnur und,obwohl die kurbel rund ist,liegt sie doch super in der hand.


----------



## Margaux (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

@all
Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten #6. Das bestätigt ja, daß die Rolle wohl doch "etwas" schwerer ist, als angegeben. Aber gut ist sie bestimmt.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich komme bald dazu, ausbaldowert ist eigentlich alles.


 
@Det
Wird die Rolle in etwa das Gleiche kosten wie die "normale" Applause? Ist sie über einen deutschen Händler (Importeur) zu bekommen, oder muß ein "Eigenimport" her?? Ich interessiere mich für die 2000er Größe inkl. *2* Ersatzspulen .


----------



## esox82 (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

hallo!
ich hab die rolle mal gewogen auf einer küchenwaage,ergebnis mit schnur: 196gr!
entweder die waage (digiwaage) ist kaputt,oder es stimmt doch#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*



Margaux schrieb:


> Wird die Rolle in etwa das Gleiche kosten wie die "normale" Applause? Ist sie über einen deutschen Händler (Importeur) zu bekommen, oder muß ein "Eigenimport" her?? Ich interessiere mich für die 2000er Größe inkl. *2* Ersatzspulen .


Jetzt irgend was gaaanz faaalsch angekommen! #h |kopfkrat #d

Ich baue mir selber eine blaue, eine richtig mad-blaue, genau passend zur cobalt-blauen Rute, ganz im Sinne von do-it-yourself. Die Färbemittel stehen schon unten. Alles andere ist doch nicht DAS richtige. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*



esox82 schrieb:


> hallo!
> ich hab die rolle mal gewogen auf einer küchenwaage,ergebnis mit schnur: 196gr!


Welche, sag noch mal genau?
Einzige Erklärung für mich: Es gäbe wirklich eine noch kleinere NEUE Rolle oder einen ganz anderen Leichtbaubody (noch leichter als bei Excia), die nicht in dem üblichen Arc-Baukasten enthalten ist, wo die Gr.1000 und Gr.2000 aus dem gleichen Rollenbody bestehen. Deswegen ist eine 1000er Arc (bisher) ja auch so uninteressant.

Aber wiege doch bitte nochmal anders nach, bevor alle UL-Fetischisten hinter einer neuen Traumrolle hinterherjapsen. :q

Hab gerade nochmal nachgewogen: Eine nietnagelneue unveränderte RedArc 10200 wiegt ohne Schnur 279g.


----------



## Margaux (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Detlef, ich meinte diese Applause:



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und hier:
> 
> News News News
> 
> Ganz aktuell passend zu mads blauen Blanks mit blauen Ringen bringt Ryobi mit einer neuen Applause die passende blaue Rolle - die echte Blue Arc wird bestimmt folgen, jetzt auch etwas mehr auf Shimano-alike downgestyled!


 


AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber wiege doch bitte nochmal anders nach, bevor alle UL-Fetischisten hinter einer neuen Traumrolle hinterherjapsen. :q


 
Genau, genau, ich bin schon ganz Feuer und Flamme  :k :l


----------



## esox82 (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

also ich habe die WFT alubraid20 (ganzmetall-stationärrolle für geflochtene schnüre).so steht es auf der packung.
schnurfassung 130m/0,20mm
beim wiegen mit 123m/0,19mm spider wire XXX mono schnur bekam ich das ergebnis:196gr!
ne andere waage hab ich leider nicht
eine garantie gebe ich sicherlich nicht,nicht dass noch die UL-freaks mich totschlagen,wenn die waage nicht stimmen sollte,aber es ist ja eine digiwaage,von daher.......#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Hab ich nicht vergessen!  
Diese metallglanzblaue hab ich nur auf der Ryobi-Fishing-Tackle Seite als Neuheit gesehen, genauso wie ein ganz rote und eine weiße Farbvariante.
In den japanischen Shopseiten komme ich selten weiter (japanisch |rolleyes), hatte da eigentlich auf solche Importeure wie Seeteufelfreund am Jahresanfang gesetzt. Hoffnung besteht ja für Spro in 2008, wegen dem Namen.
Man muß die Japanshops im Auge behalten, da muß die ja irgendwann mal auftauchen. |gr: Ich möchte nur zu gerne mal den eigentlichen Hersteller der Rollen finden, das ist nicht Ryobi-Fishing-Tackle, muß aber ein Absplitter aus der alten Ryobi und Ryobi/Daiwa Fertigung sein.

Ich hab aber keine Lust mehr zu warten, und das helle metallblau wie auch auf den blauen Rollenhaltern mag ich nicht so, hab mich dagegen entschieden, zu auffällig!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

So ganz mit dem Gewicht kann ich das nicht glauben (wäre ja ne Neuheitssensation )

Art.-Nr.  ,	Modell  ,	Schnur m/mm,  	Übersetzung,  	Gew. Gr  	Preis
1D-A 840-020 ,	Ecusima 1000, 	130 / 0,20, 	5,1 : 1, 	260g, 	29,95 EUR
1D-A 840-025 ,	Ecusima 2000, 	200 / 0,20, 	5,1 : 1, 	270g, 	33,95 EUR

Selbst die Ecusima mit gleicher Schnurfassung als Leichtbau-Kunststoffrolle ist ab 260g angegeben.


----------



## Margaux (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

@esox82,
unglaubliches Ergebnis #6 ... ich bin nahe dran, meinen Angelhändler anzurufen :k



AngelDet schrieb:


> Einzige Erklärung für mich: Es gäbe wirklich eine noch kleinere NEUE Rolle oder einen ganz anderen Leichtbaubody (noch leichter als bei Excia), die nicht in dem üblichen Arc-Baukasten enthalten ist, wo die Gr.1000 und Gr.2000 aus dem gleichen Rollenbody bestehen.


 
Also gemäß Gerlinger-Katalog gibt es eine Alubraid 20 (=Zauber 1000, 280g), die 180g wiegen soll (was esox82 ja bestätigt). Die Alubraid 25 (=Zauber 2000, 280g) soll gemäß Gerlinger-Liste 190g, gemäß Schirmer 180g wiegen.

@AngelDet
Wenn es bezüglich der ORIGINAL-blauen  Applause Neuigkeiten gibt, bitte kurze Info - ich versuche da aber auch am Ball zu bleiben. Ich hatte dazu STF im Frühjahr angemailt, aber der ist ja nun (vernünftigerweise |rolleyes) in Norge.


----------



## Margaux (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*



esox82 schrieb:


> also ich habe die WFT alubraid20 (ganzmetall-stationärrolle für geflochtene schnüre).so steht es auf der packung.


 
@esox82,
welches Rollengewicht hat denn der Hersteller selber auf den Karton gedruckt, 180g??


----------



## esox82 (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

also wie gesagt,eine garantie gebe ich nicht!
ich suche mal nach einer anderen waage


----------



## esox82 (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

auf dem karton und dem beiliegenden handbuch stehen keine gewichtsangaben,nur schnurfassungsvermögen und übersetzung...


----------



## Margaux (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Ich war gerade in mehreren Onlineshops, alle geben das Gewicht der Alubraid 20 mit 180g, einer sogar nur mit 160g, an. Wenn die 180g wirklich stimmen, freut sich mein Angelhändler über eine neue Bestellung (von wegen Taurus 1000 oder Infinity Q 2000 :q:q:q). Und dazu noch zwei Alu-Ersatzspulen inklusive...


----------



## esox82 (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

jo,2 alu-ersatzspulen sind dabei!
ich hab sie mir bei schirmer für 99,95€ gekauft und benutze sie an meiner 2,1m 2-12gr WG skeletor und finde sie hammergeil!
ob sie nun so gut oder besser wie ryobi,tica oder spro ist,kann ich leider nicht sagen,da ich keine dieser rollen habe,aber auf jeden fall kann ich sagen,dass die alubraid super ist!

finde keine andere waage,also musst du sie vielleicht im laden selber nachwiegen lassen...


----------



## Margaux (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*



esox82 schrieb:


> finde keine andere waage,also musst du sie vielleicht im laden selber nachwiegen lassen...


 
"Mein" Laden ist so ein kleiner "Angelladen um die Ecke", den ich gerne unterstütze als alles wegen 5€ günstiger online zu bestellen. Aber der hat natürlich keine große Auswahl, so daß ich die Sachen bei ihm meistens bestellen muß. Deshalb kann ich vorher leider nicht nachwiegen. 

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr Erfahrungswerte #h - aber warum sollte Deine Waage nicht funktionieren?!! Kannst Du nicht als Test mal ein Pfund Kaffee o.ä. drauflegen :m


----------



## esox82 (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*



Margaux schrieb:


> "Mein" Laden ist so ein kleiner "Angelladen um die Ecke", den ich gerne unterstütze als alles wegen 5€ günstiger online zu bestellen. Aber der hat natürlich keine große Auswahl, so daß ich die Sachen bei ihm meistens bestellen muß. Deshalb kann ich vorher leider nicht nachwiegen.
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr Erfahrungswerte #h - aber warum sollte Deine Waage nicht funktionieren?!! Kannst Du nicht als Test mal ein Pfund Kaffee o.ä. drauflegen :m


 
wenn ich so einen laden hätte,würde ich den auch unterstützen,so muss ich leider fast alles online bestellen
ich habe schon 500gr butter gewogen und auf der waage stand 513gr,wegen der plastikverpackung,also von daher müsste sie doch stimmen


----------



## profifischer (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Hallo
Wenn das Gewicht wirklich stimmt, werde ich bald ne neue Rolle für meine UL- Kombo haben.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Margaux (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Vielleicht kann ja einer der Onlineshops, der auch gleichzeitig Boardpartner ist und eine ALUBRAID 20 in Programm hat, mal nachwiegen. Dann wäre das quasi auch von Verkäuferseite - selbstverständlich unter Ausschluß jeglicher Garantien - bestätigt #6 #h


----------



## esox82 (14. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wenn das Gewicht wirklich stimmt, werde ich bald ne neue Rolle für meine UL- Kombo haben.
> mfg Manuel


 
aber wie gesagt,selber nachwiegen,nicht dass mir später die schuld zugesprochen wird!
mfg Andy


----------



## Margaux (16. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

So, ich habe Info von einem großem Angelgeschäft - da wo esox82 seine Alubraid gekauft hat  - daß die ALUBRAID 20 tatsächlich *280 gr.* wiegt |uhoh: ;+. Das entspricht exakt dem Gewicht der kleinsten Zauber. Schade, aber das wäre ja auch wirklich sensationell gewesen...

Jetzt geht meine Suche nach einer UL-Rolle weiter...


----------



## Barschler (16. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*



Margaux schrieb:


> So, ich habe Info von einem großem Angelgeschäft - da wo esox82 seine Alubraid gekauft hat  - daß die ALUBRAID 20 tatsächlich *280 gr.* wiegt |uhoh: ;+. Das entspricht exakt dem Gewicht der kleinsten Zauber. Schade, aber das wäre ja auch wirklich sensationell gewesen...



Hat sich mein subjektiven Eindruck also Bestätigt....trotz der fehlende Waage|rolleyes daß die Alubraid 20 mindestens das Gewicht einer RedArc in der selben Größe hat; war ja bei Gerlinger und hatte die "Ehre" :g die ganze Fam: also Ryobi, Spro, WFT in der Hand nehmen zu können... wirklich leichte Rollen sin ja die Infinity Q2000 m. 235 gr. (habe Sie auch begrabbelt und leider nich mitgenommen :c aus Finanztechnischen Gründen), Technium 2500 MgS mit 220 gr., Stella 2500 FB m. 230 gr.  usw. usw. und da wird wohl das Gewicht stimmen. Schätze mal bei WFT ist ein Druckfehler unterlaufen eine 1 anstatt 2 :g


----------



## esox82 (16. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*



Margaux schrieb:


> So, ich habe Info von einem großem Angelgeschäft - da wo esox82 seine Alubraid gekauft hat  - daß die ALUBRAID 20 tatsächlich *280 gr.* wiegt |uhoh: ;+. Das entspricht exakt dem Gewicht der kleinsten Zauber. Schade, aber das wäre ja auch wirklich sensationell gewesen...
> 
> Jetzt geht meine Suche nach einer UL-Rolle weiter...


 

dnke für die info
jetzt weiss ich,dass ich meine waage auf den müll werfen kann:c#q


----------



## esox82 (16. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

die WFT und die skeletor harmonieren aber sehr gut zusammen und die rute ist sehr gut ausbalanciert....für mich ist das ne UL-combo


----------



## Margaux (16. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*



esox82 schrieb:


> jetzt weiss ich,dass ich meine waage auf den müll werfen kann:c#q



Die Waage ja, aber die Rolle ist doch bestimmt trotzdem gut


----------



## esox82 (16. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

die rolle ist der hammer und ich werde sie für nichts hergeben


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Eine etwas größere Rolle hat den Vorteil, daß man auch größere Fische besser bändigen kann, vor allem ist die Bremse feiner. Die Bremse ist gerade bei der UL-Combo superwichtig! 
Die technisch beste UL-Angelei Rolle, fürs Matchen ist eine Match Arc wie die 10401, die Bremse ist butterweich für dünnste Schnüre, einfach superklasse! #6
Leider ist die Rolle mit ~310g wirklich zu fett 

Laut Gamakatsu gibts noch FL oder FUL = Feather Ultra Light, das ist dann für Ukelei, Elritzen und Stichlinge :m


----------



## Margaux (17. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

@Det
An die Zauber Match hatte ich auch schon gedacht - aber 310g. ...#d#d#d

Wenn ich ein Geschäft finde, daß die Alubraid 20 hat, werde ich sie mir auf jeden Fall anschauen. Ich warte aber erst auf meine UL-Rute (die wird ja gerade erst entwickelt ) und dann hänge ich die "Rollenkandidaten" mal daran - schließlich kommt es ja auch auf die Ausgewogenheit der Kombo an.

Und zu ultraleicht darf die Rolle in der Tat nicht sein. Wenn ich in Schweden auf Barsch gehe, kann immer ein 50er Hecht oder eine stattliche Forelle den Minispinner abgreifen |supergri Und mit 20er Mono/Fluocarbon wird's dann spannend und eine perfekte Bremse entscheidet das "Kräftemessen"...


----------



## esox82 (17. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

hi margaux!
was wird denn deine rute wiegen?
meine skeletor wiegt laut hersteller 129gr.mit der alubraid dran ist sie ganz leicht kopflastig aber nicht dass es stören tut.
m.E. ist diese kombo sehr schön ausgewogen und macht einfach spaß.als schnur habe ich ne 19er spiderwire mono drauf mit gamakatsu fluovorfach.die bremse gibt einwandfrei schnur,was ich bei einem hänger herausgefunden habe

mfg Andy


----------



## Margaux (17. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Hi Andy,

das Gewicht der UL-Rute weiß ich noch nicht, da sie erst noch aufgebaut wird. Es wird eine handaufgebaute Rute, keine von der Stange :k. Deshalb werde ich wohl erst danach die Rolle kaufen und die Alubraid werde ich mir definitiv anschauen #6.

Wir sind mit dem Wohnmobil ab und zu in Luxemburg, ist ja nicht so weit von Düsseldorf und sehr schön dort. Bei unserer nächsten Tour können wir ja mal gemeinsam unsere UL-Kombos testen #h.

Schönes Wochenende!!


----------



## esox82 (17. August 2007)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Hi Volker,
dann musst du mal fotos hier reinstellen,wenn deine rute fertig ist:k!
für die alubraid wurde mir noch folgendes geflecht empfohlen: Penn KG Cast Link ,da die alubraid ja speziell für geflochtene schnüre entwickelt wurde (braid) welche ich mir jetzt bestellt habe,und bald testen kann

na klar können wir das tun.schick mir einfach eine pn oder schreib was ins "angeln in luxemburg" link .da findet sich sicherlich auch noch einige,die mitkommen werden

ich wünsche dir auch ein schönes wochenende!
mfg Andy


----------



## ILOVESPINNING07 (23. November 2008)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

hey.,
ich hab ne frage wie ist die WFT alubraid denn so in der praxis und wie ist es mit der klappkurbel und der bremse?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2008)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Schaust Du unter ihrem bekanntesten Pendant "Red Arc" nach, dann findest Du alles.


----------



## ILOVESPINNING07 (24. November 2008)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

aber die alubraid hat doch ne klappkurbel,
oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2008)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Alle haben eine Klappkurbel, das ist nichts besonderes. Einige - speziell die Ryobis - haben eine Schnellklappkurbel, die ist erkennbar an der gleichen Gehäusefarbe.


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. November 2008)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Wo hat denn die Alubraid ne Klappkurbel?|kopfkrat

Also, ich bin mit meiner WFT total zufrieden. Läuft nach 2 1/2 Jahren immer noch super und hat ne ruckelfreie Bremse.:q

Würde die Rolle immer wieder kaufen!

Und die Kurbel ist genau wie bei Technium, TwinPower, Calida, Red (Blue) Arc etc.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2008)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

Dirk, die hat eine Schraub-Klappkurbel. Irgendwie anklappen kannst Du die ja schon. 

Die Schnellklappkurbel mit Druckknopfauslösung wird gerne mal als "Klappkurbel" verkürzt bezeichnet.
Immerhin hat die den Vorteil, beim Angeln mal eben angeklappt werden zu können ...

Und hier der "Kurbelthread" dazu, gibts ja schon länger:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92597


----------



## ILOVESPINNING07 (24. November 2008)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

ok 
dann weiß ich ja bescheid
dann wirds wohl bald ne neue rolle für meine speedmaster geben!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. November 2008)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dirk, die hat eine Schraub-Klappkurbel. Irgendwie anklappen kannst Du die ja schon.
> 
> Die Schnellklappkurbel mit Druckknopfauslösung wird gerne mal als "Klappkurbel" verkürzt bezeichnet.
> Immerhin hat die den Vorteil, beim Angeln mal eben angeklappt werden zu können ...
> ...





Yo, Det!
Ist mir nachdem ich's geschrieben hatte dann auch aufgefallen.
Wollte den Text aber nicht mehr rauslöschen...
Manchmal sind die Hände schneller als das Hirn!

Trotzdem nochmal Danke für die Erklärung.:m


----------



## ILOVESPINNING07 (26. November 2008)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

ähhm MFT-Dirk
konntest du die WFT Alubraid in den 2 1/2 jahren mit der Red Arc vergleichen?
vom gehäuse her usw:!


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. November 2008)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*



ILOVESPINNING07 schrieb:


> ähhm MFT-Dirk
> konntest du die WFT Alubraid in den 2 1/2 jahren mit der Red Arc vergleichen?
> vom gehäuse her usw:!




Sind zwei sehr ähnliche Rollen, wenn man mal von der Farbe absieht...

Ein guter Kumpel fischt die Blue Arc. Seh'n sich schon ziemlich ähnlich die Beiden!
Die Alubraid hat glaube ein oder zwei Lager mehr!

Aber Det ist da doch unser Rollenspezi, frag den mal, der kann dir da bestimmt ne kompetentere Auskunft zu geben!


P.S.: Dirk langt vollkommen als Anrede. ;-))


----------



## ILOVESPINNING07 (26. November 2008)

*AW: WFT Alubraid*

jop danke trotzdem 
dann frag ich mal AngelDet das gleiche!!!


----------

